# Listing towns!



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I know many are really getting tired of this, and it was an issue last fall.
For those of you that want to help out others with bird locations, PLEASE do so by PM.That place that you just announced where thousands of birds are at will be over run by hunters very quickly.You have just ruined someones hunting area.
Think before you type, and remember that announcing to the world that there are lots of geese at ##### will not make you a respected member, just the opposite.
mallard


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer: :beer: :thumb: I'm with you 100% on that! Too bad town names and counties can't be filtered out along w/ the profanity. :idea:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I can understand it to a point when it comes to snow goose hunting, as long as it's kept fairly general. For anything else though, hell no.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Mallard,

You know I agree 100% with you. Look in the snow goose reports right after I posted on the same subject. The next bunch of posts lists towns. Mostly by NRs that were leaving or by people that don't hunt snows. They don't care who they screwed because they are leaving and they got theirs. Its funny last fall when the in crowd of this site spots were posted the threads were deleted almost immediately. I think its BS.

You know the refuge has a bunch of morons but go look at their snow goose reports. People don't post on it much anymore. I am glad they at least smartened up.

I don't care if its spring or fall. Posting towns, streets, parts of counties and even counties is uncool.

I think a rule of the site should be you have to put an actual true to life location like nockers does. Then if some one wants info they can PM a person from the location.

Now every one is listing about the "other" birds. Enjoy the "other" birds while they last because before you know it every Tom Dick and Harry will be after them.

Listing towns equates to Sportsmen screwing Sportsmen!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Pork, I agree with you 82% on this one. When I post reports, and say I spotted birds around Jamestown..... Well, that is pretty vague in my book, even if I added the "north of" to it. In my opinion, wehn you start listing "miles, towns, and directions" in the same post, thats where it gets taken overboard. I saw a few thousand around Jamestown this weekend. By all means to everybody- go and try to find them :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I bet you I could.

All you need is a starting point as listed. Then all you have to do is spiral from that point and you will bump into something. All it takes is seeing one flock and following them to the honey hole. Or hey I may be a rich guy that can take my little plane up and scout from the air.

Hmmmmmm maybe I should get a hot air balloon! 8)


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

What's the mystery? Here's where the birds are going to be, I'll give you the boundaries to search inside of.

Hankinson to Strasburg to Kenmare to Walhalla.

The later we get into spring the further North within that square you should search.

Can't understand how they'd be difficult to find, they travel in rather large flocks and seem to be quite easy to spot while flying.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> I bet you I could.
> 
> All you need is a starting point as listed. Then all you have to do is spiral from that point and you will bump into something. All it takes is seeing one flock and following them to the honey hole. Or hey I may be a rich guy that can take my little plane up and scout from the air.
> 
> Hmmmmmm maybe I should get a hot air balloon! 8)


If they had a plane, I dont think they would have to much trouble flying over the entire state and finding birds within a matter of an hour


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Obviously, if you state a specific area (esp. in the spring) that is where the bulk of the migration is going to be (e.i.e the best hunting oppurtunities.)
I just don't see why people can't keep to themselves a bit/a lot more. If I see a million birds on my trek back home, I can tell you who's going to hear about it and it won't be via the internet.

I just don't like guys seeing my cards and I don't like trying to see theirs!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USSapper said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you I could.
> ...


It was kind of a joke.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree in giving a general area but not exact locations. If people are saying "don't bother hunting in ND because all the birds are already in Canada" and there are still plenty of birds in ND, I think people should know about it. I am only saying that for the spring season because the point of the spring season is to help bring down the snow goose population. The more birds shot the better.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess, I with many on here are against free handouts no matter the circumstances. Yea its fine in the conservationist's p.o.v but hunting should remain hunting as far as finding the game for yourself. (Isn't that the name of the game in the first place?) The ones that do their homework don't need silver spoons, leave them to the clients of the outfitters! :gag:

(It's nice knowing what state the birds are in but that's easily as far as it needs to go IMO)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

by giving out locations and towns it actually pushes the birds into the refuge of canada even faster. every ditch whore and roostbuster with a computer goes to these locations and what do you think happens.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree with pork chop on this one:
All you need is a starting point as listed. Then all you have to do is spiral from that point and you will bump into something. All it takes is seeing one flock and following them to the honey hole.

Even if a general area is given you can get screwed over. If you want to know where the birds are at go and scout. As far as I am concerned there are no birds in Canada right now because I have not scouted up there yet. I can only assume they are up there when I go and scout and do not find any. So if you are a NR wanting to hunt ND come scout, if you find birds hunt them and keep the information to yourself.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

ditchwhore! Ha Ha Ha. Im with you guys a hundred percent. i know i dont go around telling people where i hunt. are you nuts i live in minnesota, you think its bad when it happens in nodak imagine minnesota. ill leave it at that.
I find my spots on my own and dont ask for anyhand outs!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

mallard said:


> I know many are really getting tired of this, and it was an issue last fall.
> For those of you that want to help out others with bird locations, PLEASE do so by PM.That place that you just announced where thousands of birds are at will be over run by hunters very quickly.You have just ruined someones hunting area.
> Think before you type, and remember that announcing to the world that there are lots of geese at ##### will not make you a respected member, just the opposite.
> mallard


TESTIFY BROTHER!!!

Seriously, I uke: just about every time I saw "thousands of geese around town x today" or "between town x and town y" on this board this spring. And people wonder why more and more people hunt these areas every year? It isn't rocket science. Not to sound cliche' at all, but if you keep calling someplace "paradise", you can kiss it goodbye. Loose lips sink ships. Insert your cliche' here. Basically, keep your mouth shut if you want it all to yourself. Some of the best fishermen I know are never catching any fish. You get what I'm saying???


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

T-shot, I have seen great fishing lakes get overfished very quickly when the word gets out.Especially perch, bluegills, and crappies.Very good example.
I guess the way I feel is, I spend hundereds if not thousands in gas, and who knows how many hours scouting. Then some one on the net anounces that clouds of ducks and geese are at #####, go get em!What happens, the birds get pounded out of the area.Most of the time that area is burned for the rest of the season.
The cyber scouters will remember that area and keep returning to it, a great hunting area is ruined.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

mallard said:


> T-shot, I have seen great fishing lakes get overfished very quickly when the word gets out.Especially perch, bluegills, and crappies.Very good example.


Me too, many times. You can be on a spot and catching fish for weeks, but all it takes is one person to spot you and you will be fighting for a spot the next day. Happens more often than not in good old SD. Some of the more crafty fishermen that practice this will let "the word" slip once the bite is done. I ALWAYS love that one! Makes me giddy just thinking about it.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok so let me play the devils advocate for a moment, why then after the main migration has passed through ND, doesn't Chis H lock all of the posting of any information related to waterfowl hunting let's just say for the spring hunting as we know that no one here ever puts anything up in the fall. If he was to delete the posts started or lock them, do any of you really think it would change one dang thing? I say the ones that are coming to hunt will come to hunt and some may or may not list the area they hunted in I would like to assume that the ones that listed the area they hunted in did it with out thinking about any repercusions on the others left to hunt the area. That being said, make some new friends in the areas you hunt and depend on them to tell you the truth of what is happening in the area you hunt. That way you know that info given to you is good and dependable and you will be able to avoid the BSing and the personal smears some on here like to hand out.

Later JD

P.S. Why doesn't chris ban all posts related to location information on this site?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

JD,

The problem is, the people who are coming out to hunt regardless probably do not rely on these websites to tell them where the geese are. Listing places gives cyber-scouters the opportunity without doing the legwork the more dedicated hunters are doing. Is that fair? I don't expect someone to put me on birds if I can't get out to scout for weekends in the fall. I will try to run traffic the first morning and take the afternoon to find a good field for Sunday. Even if I did ask, what would I even begin to believe on a website? Its pretty much a fact that a lot of people will steer someone in a different direction. Posting locations probably started out with the best of intentions, but it has been abused to no end. This is why you don't see a lot of people that have been around a while posting how they do and where anymore. They are holding on to the last prime locations that are not overrun. Play devil's advocate if you must, but I think I speak for the majority here. If you still post locations and think its ok, just give it time and you will get burned eventually.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

But again why not just lock them up or delete the posts? If someone really does spend $100-$2000 per season on gas and other misc. expenses to find the geese and they give up the location or the X marks the spot info, wouldn't make one wonder weather or not it is the truth or if they are really just that foolish, that they would work that hard spend that kind of money and freely give up the info. Like have said before I do not need the X only if they are in the lower, middle, or upper 1/3 of the state and I will find the birds!!! PC, Stoeger and few other here know that for a fact. I do not need anything more than that, to find a few birds to hunt, and I do not need limits either I have matured passed the stage of having to shoot a limit to feel like I have had a great hunt. Besides I do not feel like cleaning birds until midnight I would rather clean a few each day, and be able to hunt for the whole week. Besides as we get older happy hour starts earlier and we go to bed earlier as well.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

jd mn/nd said:


> Like have said before I do not need the X only if they are in the lower, middle, or upper 1/3 of the state and I will find the birds!!! PC, Stoeger and few other here know that for a fact. I do not need anything more than that, to find a few birds to hunt, and I do not need limits either


There are still more reliable sources than annonymous posts on a website. Also, I am not a big fan of the "hero" shots or the numbers game either. But it sure makes it look easy to a lot of people who will probably not have the same success. Don't take offense, I wasn't pointing fingers. I am sure you are perfectly capable of finding birds.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Blah, blah, blah.

More senseless blabber about cyber scouting.

There are so many false reports and fake numbers that I don't trust any these repots.

I have a few people that I trust and they give me good honest info. Other than that, I don't trust anyone on any of these sites.

During the I can see reports need to be restricted, but in the spring. Give me a break.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

hey i saw 10 million snow geese on mile marker blah blah blah blah blah. who cares. same old argument just a different day.

lock this one up chris. i'm sick seeing this same argument


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

I figured I might be helping some folks out by giving fairly vague locations. After reading this thread, I understand my reports may not have been vague at all. I guess if I can afford to and spend a whole day scouting the eastern half of ND, so should others(and if I can, working in a church, most others should definatly be able to). I've always been able to find quality places to hunt over the past 20 years, regardless of the number of reports for these areas, but I typically hunt the traditional areas where birds tend to stick around a couple days no matter what. I will take all of what's been said in this thread into consideration as I post reports, not locations, in the future. The last thing I want to do is screw things up for those sportsmen that put in the time and effort for quality hunting experiences.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Sadly it will continue, you guys know that. It blows.

One thing I am getting sick of, and maybe I'm alone here, but I am sick of people using the excuse that "that's what the spring hunt is for (to reduce numbers)." That's BS. I guarantee the reason most people hunt in the spring is to shoot birds, period. It has nothing to do with the greater good of the species or anything else. People want to shoot a lot of birds and some want to blow their horn about it.

There's nothing wrong with wanting to shoot birds, but don't play it off as you being some kind of guardian of the snow geese.

Cripes people want to hunt honkers in August, the spring, E-callers, no plugs, etc, etc. etc.

I'm sure I'll take heat for this but that's the way I feel.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

FLOYD said:



> One thing I am getting sick of, and maybe I'm alone here, but I am sick of people using the excuse that "that's what the spring hunt is for (to reduce numbers)." That's BS. I guarantee the reason most people hunt in the spring is to shoot birds, period. It has nothing to do with the greater good of the species or anything else. People want to shoot a lot of birds and some want to blow their horn about it.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with wanting to shoot birds, but don't play it off as you being some kind of guardian of the snow geese.


My personal favourite is the "gotta save the tundra" excuse. I love how you give a guy an excuse, he will make it his life mission. Anything to justify it. He will make it into a bumper sticker and place it proudly on the only Tundra he really knows.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I guess I am actually the opposite. I hunt the basins here in Nebraska. I want those birds to be flying around and not sitting there attraction every flock that flys by.

Now with ducks and canadas its a different story. Allthough everyone and their dog knows where I hunt. They just are as hardcore as us to get in there. :beer:


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Ty said:


> I guess I am actually the opposite. I hunt the basins here in Nebraska. I want those birds to be flying around and not sitting there attraction every flock that flys by.


You have the luxury of having millions of birds stage in your area in the spring on a year to year basis. Look at Nodak this year, main push was through in less than a week.

Something to think about.....


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Piss and moan, piss and moan it's the internet and your not going to change it, I don't agree with it but if you are going to have a MIGRATION REPORT thread people are going to list AREAS, COUNTIES, TOWNS, ROADS, and #'s of birds, there is no getting around it. The internet is a great tool for finding alot of information, but like anything else it can lead misuse as well..

This site has more *****ing and complaining than any other site out there, every time I click on here ( wich isn't very often any more ) someones complaining, very few good discusions anymore and alot of *****en and moaning. uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You obviously don't go to The Refuge. You could post that you saved 100 lives today and someone will pisss and moan about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Actually the site has been really tame this spring. Only for the past week has drama arisen which is typical when bird numbers get scarce.

So are you guys saying there isn't birds at Pembina anymore? 8)


----------

